# where can i get a hedgehog in texas??



## cutietexan

please, im looking and there are almost NO breeders in texas.if you are near my area or you know somewhere or SOMETHING, please please please help. if not, i will have to get one from a pet store. (last resort)


----------



## amanda

There are a few places. I'm in Lubbock and I have two!

there is:
DFW HEDGEHOGS: http://www.freewebs.com/texashedgehogs/
PHAT EXOTICS: you can find more info out at the link above

or

you can go on petfinder or the

Hedgehog Welfare Society and adopt one. I adopted Rodney from the HWS.

Hope this helps,
Amanda


----------



## FiaSpice

amanda said:


> DFW HEDGEHOGS: http://www.freewebs.com/texashedgehogs/


wow they really overprice their hedgehog, my god. It shows they are almost the only breeder in that states. My Litchi costed about 125 CAD$ and with them she would have been 225 US$ :shock:


----------



## nikki

wonder why algerians cost more than white bellied?..I'm looking at buying two pedigreed breeders, one male, one female, and they both are 150 CAD each...


----------



## LizardGirl

I don't think what they are asking is extreme. There are a lot of breeders, who charge ungodly amounts just because a hedgehog is pinto/a certain color/male/female/temperament, etc. Anything up to around $275 is typical, for a breeder (usually it seems like it is the unreputable ones that charge more from things, but that certainly does not apply to all breeders charging that way). Pet stores tend to charge less but you certainly are getting less when buying from one.


----------



## nikki

I wasn't implying it was inappropriate, I know that price often has to do with demand in the area. I was just comparing between here and there.


----------



## LizardGirl

I suppose they charge more for algerians because lots of people want the dark mask...

Inky is a WB and he is the cutest hedgie on earth. :lol:


----------



## HedgeMom

I applaud the US Breeders who keep their prices up where an exotic pet should be. It discourages impulse "OMG IT'S SONIC!!!!*SQUEEEE*" buying. 

After all, when breeding, don't you want a home who truly can afford to keep a hedgehog? $250 moves the purchase away from the "I got a hundred dollars for my birfday, I wanna hedgehog" and into the "I'm making a substantial purchase and I need to do it right."


----------



## [email protected]

*Hedgehogs in Texas*

I have Hedgehogs available in Texas. I have 5 babies that are ready now! My babies are sweet and handled often and prices are $150 for colors and only $125 for albinos. We have both male and female available at this time. My name is Michelle Smith and my business and facebook is Mini S Exotic Zoo. I have been a USDA licensed breeder with perfect inspections for 20 years. Call or text me at 817-992-1253 for pictures and more information. Thank you, Michelle


----------



## Luna012

I got a hedgehog from a lady in Houston, Tx recently. I figured I'd post her website on here. I love my little guy! He's sweet and tame! I really loved her website! She's very honest about all the information she posts on her website. Check her out if you're looking for one in Texas! She has a very small breeding herd, I think two female hedgehogs ao she doesn't have babies all the time, so you might have to wait for a baby. But my baby was well worth the wait!!! ❤❤❤❤ http://heavenhedgehog.wix.com/hedgehogheaven


----------



## Draenog

Um, why the need to bump up numerous threads from years ago just to advertise a breeder...


----------

